# my grandson (4yrs) wants a pink sweater?



## Sunshine908 (Jun 5, 2011)

I have twin grandsons that are 4 years old and Max asked for a pink sweater with car buttons and his brother Nate would like an Aqua one with buttons. Max has always liked pink; and having an older sister he would wear her outgrown shirts. Last year while visiting me in Florida he chose a pink tidyed shirt with a turtle and his brother chose an aqua one. 

Would appreciate any suggestions on how I can full fill his wishes but making it look more boyish. And what yarn would you use. Since I have been taking care of my grandchildren full time for the last 7 years; I haven't done any major knitting except for the ruffle scarfs. I did do more for my granddaughter and than a few hats.

I was hoping to make these top down raglan sweaters while I am in Florida for 3 months than I will go back to RI to resume taking care of my grand kiddies.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

go for the brightest pink you can find...............I hated to see boys in dull/neutral shades.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Agree. Make a bold statement. Beautiful children.


----------



## Fidra (Nov 11, 2013)

Our grandson loves pink, any color choice goes these days.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful grandkids. I'll bet you miss each other while you are away


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Maybe make the ribbing and the button band in a gray. You could do two gray stripes around the sleeve like a varsity sweater. Gray and pink are a nice combination.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

sanchezs said:


> Maybe make the ribbing and the button band in a gray. You could do two gray stripes around the sleeve like a varsity sweater. Gray and pink are a nice combination.


I love this suggestion.


----------



## grammypeg (Nov 29, 2011)

Only real men can wear pink!


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Way back when pink was considered a manly strong color. I don't know why or who decided to change the fashion but I see more men rocking pink again. I think pink with some black accents would be really sharp, the brighter the pink the better.


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

Pink is just a color, and it doesn't have to mean baby pink, or bunny rabbit pink. There are lots of bold tones of pink. Don't let stereotypes influence your grandchildren's thinking. Let them choose the colors they like. Men wear pastel colors, although they aren't as popular as they used to be.

Men often wore pink sweaters on the golf course or in college (back when they used to dress). They were part of the preppie look.

Years ago, think Miami Vice era, men wore lots of pastel colors, and they were considered sexy. Nobody thought Don Johnson and Phillip Michael Thomas looked like girls.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sanchezs said:


> Maybe make the ribbing and the button band in a gray. You could do two gray stripes around the sleeve like a varsity sweater. Gray and pink are a nice combination.


I agree, this sound wonderful.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I agree pink and grey work really well together.
I also like pink with black 

Please show us what you decide on


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

In 17th century Britain, pink was the colour for baby boys! 

I'm with No1girl - lots of shades are appropriate, at the stronger end of the scale:


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

no1girl said:


> go for the brightest pink you can find...............I hated to see boys in dull/neutral shades.


 :sm24:


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Pink camo? Two strands - pink:maroon (others)?


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

My tendency would be to make what he asked for.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I'd ask him to pick the color, my gs wanted me to make him a sweater, he was only 2, actually,he had a problem, he could not talk, but he had his ways. He picked out the prettiest royal blue. He had told me he wanted it like my face at first. sort of pink.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Beautiful children!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

deshka said:


> I'd ask him to pick the color, my gs wanted me to make him a sweater, he was only 2, actually,he had a problem, he could not talk, but he had his ways. He picked out the prettiest royal blue. He had told me he wanted it like my face at first. sort of pink.


 :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## kennonward (Feb 9, 2013)

I agree with no1girl. A bright pink sweater would work. Bright colors give a good feeling. I think putting oversized buttons in a contrasting color will help make it more boyish.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

deshka said:


> I'd *ask him to pick the color*, my gs wanted me to make him a sweater, he was only 2, actually,he had a problem, he could not talk, but he had his ways. He picked out the prettiest royal blue. He had told me he wanted it like my face at first. sort of pink.


Sounds like an excuse for a yarn-shopping trip with them! Even if it's only to dig through your stash.

Do make it too big; he'll outgrow it less quickly. :sm17:


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

How about a blend of colors (perhaps in boyish stripes) in the tones that he likes - - hot pink, red, burgundy and claret ??? Maybe with a stripe of chocolate or ebony...
__________


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:



> Sounds like an excuse for a yarn-shopping trip with them! Even if it's only to dig through your stash.
> 
> Do make it too big; he'll outgrow it less quickly. :sm17:


 :sm24:


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

KroSha said:


> How about a blend of colors (perhaps in boyish stripes) in the tones that he likes - - hot pink, red, burgundy and claret ??? Maybe with a stripe of chocolate or ebony...
> __________


this sounds pretty, like that idea.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I am not sure, my 5 years old son,had beautiful skin and fair here,Always dressed to clothes suitable for his age,When he wanted a pair of shoes.like one of his classmate,Took him to the shop,it was a elderly man serving,when I askd for the shoes,He said On they are not made for little girls,Fool as if I would have dress a little girl in boys clothes,
My neighbours friend had a GD whose name was Lee,it was the september term,back to school in the winter girles could wear long pants,New teacher called 10 year Lee a boy in front of the class,
When they GM told me how upset Lee was,I said to Lee she must be a silly women to think such a pretty girl is a boy,


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I like the idea of using pink and grey yarn together.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

CKnits said:


> Pink camo? Two strands - pink:maroon (others)?


Love this camo wool. Pink and grey is a great combo personally I would find a boy pattern he likes and then get him to choose the shade after all he's going to wear it and seems to know what he like.


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

no1girl said:


> go for the brightest pink you can find...............I hated to see boys in dull/neutral shades.


 I agree, maybe use cables and other colours stripes if he likes that idea. Shirley.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

I would not make a boy a pink pullover.


----------



## Appin (Dec 11, 2016)

Why not pink? My husband is 6'3", in no way effeminate, yet has several pink shirts, and a pink phone and tablet cover. 
The phone started it, (it was much cheaper than the same model in black), so now the pink has became a statement for him. 
Causes some laughs, but it's the personality inside, not the colour. It takes a confident person to go against trends.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

You said he wanted car buttons. could you do a car with intarsia on one side of the cardigan?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

How about hot pink and black? For twins who like pink and turquoise, try striped sweaters with one mostly pink with turquoise stripes and the other mostly turquoise with pink stripes? How about a stitched motif such as truck, airplane etc? Send pictures, please.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Appin said:


> Why not pink? My husband is 6'3", in no way effeminate, yet has several pink shirts, and a pink phone and tablet cover.
> The phone started it, (it was much cheaper than the same model in black), so now the pink has became a statement for him.
> Causes some laughs, but it's the personality inside, not the colour. It takes a confident person to go against trends.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Smart guy.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

I wear whatever I want. I don't care what the trend is. I also don't knit grey or beige baby items, playing straight into the hands of Greens.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thought this was a cute idea....
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/boys-can-wear-pink


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Tallie9 said:


> Thought this was a cute idea....
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/boys-can-wear-pink


Very cute Love that idea


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

Who actually decided boys can't wear pink. Let him wear what he wants


----------



## Girl Friday (Jan 13, 2014)

A strong pink goes well with a darkish blue. Top shop (mens clothing shop)have a fuschia pink tee shirt with strong contrasting binding round the arms and neck and three buttons in the front each of different colours.


----------



## Girl Friday (Jan 13, 2014)

Also the boys went to a school which sported a grey and pink tie. When challenged from another school "why do you have pink in your uniform" the reply was shot back "because we are tough enough to wear it".


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

ChasingRainbows said:


> Pink is just a color, and it doesn't have to mean baby pink, or bunny rabbit pink. There are lots of bold tones of pink. Don't let stereotypes influence your grandchildren's thinking. Let them choose the colors they like. Men wear pastel colors, although they aren't as popular as they used to be.
> 
> Men often wore pink sweaters on the golf course or in college (back when they used to dress). They were part of the preppie look.
> 
> Years ago, think Miami Vice era, men wore lots of pastel colors, and they were considered sexy. Nobody thought Don Johnson and Phillip Michael Thomas looked like girls.


Not all cultures view pink as feminine, either. I did volunteer work for almost 5 years in a children's clothing "shop", and it was not unusual for Spanish speakers to choose pink for their infant and toddler boys. I don't know about boys older than that, we only had the smaller sizes.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

The colors used in this sweater are nice..


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/628674429202997340/


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Tallie9 said:


> The colors used in this sweater are nice..
> 
> 
> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/628674429202997340/
> ...


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

I see newscasters wearing pink ties quite often.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

I like to see a man in pink and all shades of lavender and purple.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Go for a very deep pink and I agree offset it with a very dark color..navy or brown black or gray


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'd let him pick out the color he wants.....and maybe add some stripes of other bright colors


----------



## CuriouslyCrocheted (Dec 28, 2016)

I agree that bright pink is one way to 
go...Here are a few more thoughts for you, regarding the color "pink", -imho- the gender identity issues no longer apply, as I've dated both very manly both in physique and attitude, and quite handsome men who unabashedly wore/wear pink..*smiles*...

â¢ How about a basic Box Sweater Design as it is easily customizable? I only recently began knitting, but have crocheted a basic box sweater and they are as easy as it gets..
â¢ You can make the sweater more "male/boyish" by way of design & embellishments, for example:

Using the basic box sweater (neck down) pattern, put within the design or via adding embellishments you add to once finished, down both sleeves, very bright Lightening Bolts in Bright Yellow with a Grey or black Boarder on his desired pale Pink background, and you can add a belt element made from either via a leather belt added or you can craft one, so that the belt wraps around the waist going through loops on each side, and then buckles right in the front. Basically going for the "Race Car Driver" driving suit look...or simply google: "race car driver suit" (I took a screen shot of one style of costume that came up) and then create a sweater similar to the images that come up...there is one with checkerboard coloring at the chest and shoulders with a black boarder that would work on a pink background...and there are variations where you could substitute even light/pale pink and grey and would still look very little boyish..

For a younger look, you could add a race car boarder around the waist, the race car buttons, and a pocket on the chest with a driving team emblem that you customize with his name, race car team name (family's last name or some other neat name you create) and "World's xxxxx Race Car Driver", NASCAR Circuit 2017..like follows:

Zach Smith
Team Lightening Bolt
World's Loudest Race Car Driver
NASCAR Tiny-Circuit Racers - 2017

If you buy those hard plastic squares at the hobby store (not sure what they are called, but they are in the yarn section and you can easily cut them into shapes and then cover with yarn and then attach to the sweater), or you could craft the pocket ID by wrapping it using yarn, then "sewing" with embroidery thread to create the lettering..Or just add a plastic envelope pocket by punching holes in the sides and sewing via yarn to the pocket, then just slip in the plastic pocket whatever paper ID you wish to create. Of course, the ID's would easily be destroyed with time, but 1/2 the fun would also in the printing out of new and fun "ID" race car driver ID's for them!

Best of Luck! & I'm sure they'll Love whatever you create for them..*smiles* (no offense, but I did not intentionally pick the photo of what looks like the one guy who comes across as, and who I'm guessing who is probably, a giant tool!..*lol*)


----------



## yadayadakate (Oct 14, 2016)

Beautiful grandchildren let him wear pink I agree add some gray on the ends of the levels and try buttons


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Sunshine908 said:


> I have twin grandsons that are 4 years old and Max asked for a pink sweater with car buttons and his brother Nate would like an Aqua one with buttons. Max has always liked pink; and having an older sister he would wear her outgrown shirts. Last year while visiting me in Florida he chose a pink tidyed shirt with a turtle and his brother chose an aqua one.
> 
> Would appreciate any suggestions on how I can full fill his wishes but making it look more boyish. And what yarn would you use. Since I have been taking care of my grandchildren full time for the last 7 years; I haven't done any major knitting except for the ruffle scarfs. I did do more for my granddaughter and than a few hats.
> 
> I was hoping to make these top down raglan sweaters while I am in Florida for 3 months than I will go back to RI to resume taking care of my grand kiddies.


Pink and grey look fabulous together. How about grey rib for neck/collar, cuffs and bottom rib areas and then perhaps some stripes to make it look like a sport sweater. Nothing wrong with pink. My hubs wore pink shirts for years.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

no1girl said:


> go for the brightest pink you can find...............I hated to see boys in dull/neutral shades.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

His world is colorful ..in the pink ..happy . There are all shades of pink to choose from. Grown Men wear pink shirts, ties etc..Let him have his color that he likes.


----------



## Jenniwren (Oct 10, 2013)

If he wants pink, then use pink! I don't think you should make an issue out of the colour. As someone else said, pink was the boy colour until about 1900.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

When my son was about 8 or 9 ( he is 39 now) my Mum took him shopping and he wanted a very bright Pink, blue, green & yellow T shirt and shorts. Mum bought the outfit for him and told him it was part of his Christmas present. He wore it home from the shop and then for the next few months I had a job to get it off him to wash it. I would have to wash it and then dry it in the drier for him to wear again the next day. It eventually wore out, but he loved it. 

I would take your grandson when you go to buy the wool and let him choose the colour pink that he would like and the pattern to make it in.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Back in the early 70,s my husband had a pink evening shirt he wore with his tuxedo, looked quite dashing, he passed 16 years ago, but I still have that shirt.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

My father always had a pink shirt. He always looked good in his shirts. If he likes pink than you can't change that. You can always do a sweater with pink accents.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Some shades of pink look more manly than others. Shades more towards the orange color or rosewood which is more towards brown. I am not saying pink is wrong for boys. Perhaps if allowed to chose one of these shades he would be pleased. 
https://www.google.com/search?q=chart+of+pink+colors&tbm=isch&imgil=qH4AkDThLSmwJM%253A%253BpBUPfn86Yey0vM%253Bhttps%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.pinterest.com%25252Fstrongemotions%25252Fcolor-pink%25252F&source=iu&pf=m&fir=qH4AkDThLSmwJM%253A%252CpBUPfn86Yey0vM%252C_&usg=__OJ7Mf7Ol2msqnGajxHqH7hTEiEA%3D&biw=1207&bih=558&ved=0ahUKEwii_eOMmsTRAhUl5IMKHY9zBdQQyjcIKw&ei=FnJ7WKKaI6XIjwSP55WgDQ#imgrc=qH4AkDThLSmwJM%3A


----------



## steno1 (Jan 15, 2017)

I love pink and black together. Even then you can use a lighter pink. How about letting him choose the color?


----------



## MunchkinMommy (Dec 3, 2016)

grammypeg said:


> Only real men can wear pink!


Amen!!! My 4 year old son likes pink.


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

Take him to the yarn store and let him choose.


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

If he likes pink let him have pink. No big deal. Kid color faves change a zillion times as they grow up.


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

Sunshine908 said:


> I have twin grandsons that are 4 years old and Max asked for a pink sweater with car buttons and his brother Nate would like an Aqua one with buttons. Max has always liked pink; and having an older sister he would wear her outgrown shirts. Last year while visiting me in Florida he chose a pink tidyed shirt with a turtle and his brother chose an aqua one.
> 
> Would appreciate any suggestions on how I can full fill his wishes but making it look more boyish. And what yarn would you use. Since I have been taking care of my grandchildren full time for the last 7 years; I haven't done any major knitting except for the ruffle scarfs. I did do more for my granddaughter and than a few hats.
> 
> I was hoping to make these top down raglan sweaters while I am in Florida for 3 months than I will go back to RI to resume taking care of my grand kiddies.


Once you decide on the yarn to use, let your grandson select the color or shade of pink. My husband has pink & aqua shirts.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

It's very fashionable for boys to wear pink but if you are worried about his choice of colour why not go for a neon pink which I think is a unisex colour. My grandson loved pink too, we went with the flow and he eventually grew out of it at around 10 years old. Incedentally pre WW1 pink was the colour for baby boys and blue was the girls colour, I don't know when the turnaround came so can't give any more information that that, sorry.


----------



## MunchkinMommy (Dec 3, 2016)

When my son started asking for pink things (clothes, towels for nap time at school) I balked at first. But I reversed genders and asked myself if I would have a problem if my daughter wanted blue things, and that settled it for me.


----------



## Rosesla (Mar 12, 2012)

My son is 6'5" and weighs 270 pounds and is a firefighter. He wears pink shirts all the time. So if he Can a 4 year old boy can. I like the gray stripe idea. If you use the gray on the pink I think you should use it on the aqua too.


----------



## CraftySK (Feb 19, 2015)

I have two grandsons who love pink as well. Like someone said earlier it's just a color. You have beautiful grandchildren


----------



## ericmolly (Sep 20, 2016)

Pink is very "preppy"!! Can accent with suggestions above or even olive green, brown, navy. Kids should be able to express themselves.....no judgements. Just love!!


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Since your grandson wants car buttons, shop for the buttons first. Then when you have the buttons shop for the pink yarn that goes well with the car buttons. I find that matching yarn/fabric to buttons - especially unusual or colored buttons - is much easier than matching buttons to go with an already made garment. More than once over the years a little one has "found" buttons they love while we are at the store and then we make the rest of the outfit to go with them.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I was thinking a variegated pink grey browns with a nice colar.


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

Since Max wants car buttons on his sweater, how about a big car picture in the middle of it?


Sunshine908 said:


> I have twin grandsons that are 4 years old and Max asked for a pink sweater with car buttons and his brother Nate would like an Aqua one with buttons. Max has always liked pink; and having an older sister he would wear her outgrown shirts. Last year while visiting me in Florida he chose a pink tidyed shirt with a turtle and his brother chose an aqua one.
> 
> Would appreciate any suggestions on how I can full fill his wishes but making it look more boyish. And what yarn would you use. Since I have been taking care of my grandchildren full time for the last 7 years; I haven't done any major knitting except for the ruffle scarfs. I did do more for my granddaughter and than a few hats.
> 
> I was hoping to make these top down raglan sweaters while I am in Florida for 3 months than I will go back to RI to resume taking care of my grand kiddies.


----------



## konagirl (Jan 15, 2017)

I tod my 50-something husband that I would like to knit a sweeter for him and he could pick the yarn. His choice? Hot pink. He loved it.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

There are many shades of pinks like any other color so I know you will find one that is perfect for your grandson. 
Pink being for girls only went out the window when men became more involved supporting breast cancer. I see men wearing pink socks and pink tutus on the Susan G. Koman 5K walks every year.
We had a grey camaro with rear pink hips (fenders) years and years ago driven by my husband. The car was suppose to go to our daughters but they couldn't handle the power. 
Go Max!!!


----------



## ValCC76 (Sep 27, 2016)

CKnits said:


> Pink camo? Two strands - pink:maroon (others)?


Nice idea! But any pink is fine, vibrant not baby pastel tones though, and I like the stripe idea too  
Especially these days, I like to think that our children, (or anyone for that matter) are not defined by the colours they wear-nor the colour of their skin. Agreed it was very much a power colour for men lol


----------



## bitzerboy (May 4, 2014)

Just make it pink. If it is what he wants, let him have it. Are YOU worried what people will think. Be a great Gma and do it with love for a great individualist boy.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Maplelkknitter said:


> If he likes pink let him have pink. No big deal. Kid color faves change a zillion times as they grow up.


I agree. My g-nephew likes pinks and wears them all the time. It looks great on him.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

CuriouslyCrocheted said:


> I agree that bright pink is one way to
> go...Here are a few more thoughts for you, regarding the color "pink", -imho- the gender identity issues no longer apply, as I've dated both very manly both in physique and attitude, and quite handsome men who unabashedly wore/wear pink..*smiles*...
> 
> â¢ How about a basic Box Sweater Design as it is easily customizable? I only recently began knitting, but have crocheted a basic box sweater and they are as easy as it gets..
> ...


I love a man in a race suit! :sm02:


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

sanchezs said:


> Maybe make the ribbing and the button band in a gray. You could do two gray stripes around the sleeve like a varsity sweater. Gray and pink are a nice combination.


 This sounds great! If you use this idea, you may want to also make his twin's aqua sweater in the same varsity style, with a contrasting gray stripe.

I also like the idea of using a strong pink, but would also consider a rich tone of muted, earthy dusty rose.

I also like the idea of considering black as the contrasting color.

Purchasing the car buttons first is also a wonderful tip.

Everyone posted so many great ideas!

Happy Knitting! 
:sm11:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

CKnits said:


> Pink camo? Two strands - pink:maroon (others)?


Oh I like this colour combination, stunning!

I babysat a little boy 47 odd years ago, he played with dolls my daughter played with the cars and trucks, ha! They are both brilliant male and female adults today.

My late husband wore bright pink shirts and even shirts with large bold flowers on them.

If some worry about pink on a boy then what about turquoise, females wear this colour too.

Make what your grandson requests, seems he knows what he wants and aren't children always honest in what they say!


----------



## lindyloo2 (May 26, 2012)

Well he asked grandma for a PINK one ..........so grandma ................then a PINK one it is 
pictures to follow please


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

Let him wear pink that's what he likes and requested.
Don't let social fabrications get in the way.
Children need us to listen and fulfill and listen and support.
Embrace him, know how important you are to him. This is an opportunity to strengthen (or weaken) your relationship.


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

Girls wear blue sweaters so why can't boys wear pink. I love men in pink shirts too. 
Sure if he wanted pink bows or embroidered roses on it I could see the problem but...


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

I agree lots of men and boys wear pink now, way back I knitted my son a pink and grey sweater, looked very boyish. just keep it plain in my opinion.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

no1girl said:


> go for the brightest pink you can find...............I hated to see boys in dull/neutral shades.


Nothing wrong with pink for boys!!! 
Besides, girls also wear blue, don't they?
One of our local newsreaders appeared on the show in a pink shirt with (much darker) pink tie. He looked great!


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

Go with a dark rose color, and maybe borders in dark gray or dark brown.

BTW, my DH has several shirts in non-traditionally-male colors and looks wonderful in them.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Just make him a PINK sweater. If a girl asked for a blue sweater would have to ponder it?


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Appin said:


> Why not pink? My husband is 6'3", in no way effeminate, yet has several pink shirts, and a pink phone and tablet cover.
> The phone started it, (it was much cheaper than the same model in black), so now the pink has became a statement for him.
> Causes some laughs, but it's the personality inside, not the colour. It takes a confident person to go against trends.


you have one real person there.........he is a keeper


----------



## Rooknits (Dec 11, 2016)

Take the suggestion of a black or charcoal border one step further: make it look like a highway for the car buttons by running a "dotted" white line through the center of the ribbing, cuffs and button band. Maybe sew a few extra buttons on the cuffs and ribbing to reinforce the highway concept. Paint with the yarn! Please be sure to post a photo of completed sweater. Sounds like it will be great fun to make.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

One of our sons loved pink and wore it proudly -- even his pink jeans. He was known as a really outstanding athlete, never, a sissy. Pink complemented his coloring. One of his brothers likewise favors yellow, and their sister likes all shades of blue. It's up to the individual.


----------



## wendturn (Jan 15, 2017)

My four year grandson just asked for the same thing. We picked a bright navy with a huge pink T Rex dinosaur and some pink in the ribbing. He is thrilled with it


----------



## Wooli (Jul 18, 2016)

Very happy to see all the pink-for-boys support on this forum. My two cents:

In the 1900s, blue was for girls and pink was for boys! http://forgottenhistoryblog.com/pink-wasnt-always-considered-a-feminine-color-and-blue-wasnt-always-masculine/

Also, last month at the shopping mall closest to my home, I walked through the men's department and saw numerous pink shirts and pink neckties.


----------



## yarndriver (Aug 24, 2014)

Our ñeighbor of many years who served in the military loved pink. It was his all time favorite color. FYI, pink was used almost exclusively by men in earlier times because it was really faded red and red was a color reserved for men. "Pink" didn't really have a name until much later.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Guys wear pink. I bought a pink shirt for my husband many years ago. Knit him a pink one. My grandson likes yellow and his father, our son, said I don't care what colors he likes as long as he becomes a doctor someday, tongue in cheek. You would have to know our sons character to get that one.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Adorable grandkids!


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

My grandson loves pink and my husband looks great in pink. There is nothing wrong with pink for boys. If you are worried about it looking too girly just make sure the sweater style is boyish. I am not sure why there is such a stigma about boys and pink. Girls can wear blue, no problem.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

first get parents approval then if it makes him happy who cares about the rest of the world...after all he is wearing it it makes him happy isn't that the important thing.....it's just a color, I have a 15 year old boy that loves pink and will wear it any old time he's not gay just likes pink I am so tired of labels it causes more pain than it helps .....off the soap box now


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

DO IT !!!

Striped with greys, browns, moss greens etc.
Select a nice pattern. I LOVE cables on boys.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/boys-mock-pocket-raglan-sweater
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/boys-cable-raglan
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/boys-jumper-with-cables-and-contrasting-trim---p013
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/boys-sweater-knitted-in-wicker-pattern


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

I agree, make him what he requested. There are a myriad of pink yarns on the market that are not all girly and even if it is, that is what his heart desires. You only live once, be glad he wants to wear what you knit, many kids do not. Hugs xo ws


----------



## 6M2Creations (Nov 1, 2012)

Don't worry about what shade of pink to make the sweater or if making a boy a pink sweater is "manly". When we send signals that somehow what a child likes is "wrong", or isn't "right", it can cause issues. Let him love pink and embrace it. It might be a phase, it might not. He might like pink because he loves his sister and wants to be like her, hence wearing her outgrown shirts. Love him completely, without comparing him to his brother or sister, because he is wonderful "as he is". Ask him if he wants other colours, and if so, which ones, in the sweater. If he wants solid pink, then knit him a solid pink sweater. That's the beauty of knitting. You can make it to their liking. You make the gift for them, not you.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sunshine908 said:


> I have twin grandsons that are 4 years old and Max asked for a pink sweater with car buttons and his brother Nate would like an Aqua one with buttons. Max has always liked pink; and having an older sister he would wear her outgrown shirts. Last year while visiting me in Florida he chose a pink tidyed shirt with a turtle and his brother chose an aqua one.
> 
> Would appreciate any suggestions on how I can full fill his wishes but making it look more boyish. And what yarn would you use. Since I have been taking care of my grandchildren full time for the last 7 years; I haven't done any major knitting except for the ruffle scarfs. I did do more for my granddaughter and than a few hats.
> 
> I was hoping to make these top down raglan sweaters while I am in Florida for 3 months than I will go back to RI to resume taking care of my grand kiddies.


Check out this website. Both genders wear pink.http://pinkshirtday.ca/


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

If your grandson has requested car buttons, I reckon he's happy enough that that is sufficiently 'boyish'.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

love this idea.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Make it bold! Add pockets,(with cars on them?).


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

He will look sharp in pink, I think I would look at the glow color pink in Red Heart it glows in the dark and add some grey with it maybe stripes. Or you could do the main part of the sweater in grey and add the glow pink on cuff, collar and stripes, kids his age love things that glow and the other boys will be wanting one. Let us know what you go with.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Neon colors are popular as is black and pink.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

In Europe, or parts of it, pink is for boys and blue is for girls. Something about boys being born in rose gardens and girls being born in cabbage patches. 

I see more and more men wearing various shades of pink, including pink shorts. Women wear blue, why shouldn't men wear pink?


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Pink and black stripes? This is a tough one.
My youngest wanted yellow all the time! His favourite outfit he had when he was 4 was yellow pants and a yellow and white rugby shirt.


----------



## beathop (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm using the Pink cameo for an afghan as a baby gift. The border is bright pink towards a rose pink tone. Picked the color from the variegated skein. Bea


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

What difference does it make. Pink is a color and you need to let him know whatever he is or wants is fine. Go for it without question, I'd let them all pick out the color shades from the yarn you want to use!


----------



## msdej (Sep 3, 2016)

Lorikeet said:


> I would not make a boy a pink pullover.


I teach in a preschool/kindergarten.
Our saying is "All colors are for all people."


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sounds like an excuse for a yarn-shopping trip with them! Even if it's only to dig through your stash.
> 
> Do make it too big; he'll outgrow it less quickly. :sm17:


????????????
When knitting for kids I have found it best to match their vision of what an item should look like, rather than my own. And even if you don't have appropriate yarn in your stash, you can narrow down the color selection. "Pink" covers a lot of territory.


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

The stereotyping is so one sided. It is considered normal these days for women to wear men's clothes. Who doesn't own a pair of jeans with a fly front and a T-shirt? However, if a man walks down the street in a skirt we all know what happens. Anyone remember when all girls bikes were blue and boys were red? That didn't change until the 60's. equating colors to gender is ridiculous. Make the kid his pink sweater!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Elvis loved pink (teamed with black) - go for it!!


----------



## kld_k (Jan 15, 2017)

I think I'd have to go with a bold pink tone- I definitely like the mix stripes of grey, black or another color he likes that goes with the chosen pink.


----------



## Sunshine908 (Jun 5, 2011)

:sm24: Thank you all for your suggestions and quick replies. I was thinking about knitting in some cars in various colors. I am going to research different yarns, as there are so many companies and varieties.


----------



## jodeeno (Jan 15, 2017)

My son LOVED the color blue at that age. He's 9 now and hates blue. Lol! Whatever makes them happy right!?!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

quatrefoilknits said:


> This sounds great! If you use this idea, you may want to also make his twin's aqua sweater in the same varsity style, with a contrasting gray stripe.
> 
> I also like the idea of using a strong pink, but would also consider a rich tone of muted, earthy dusty rose.
> 
> ...


You are going to have so much fun knitting this sweater for him with so many great ideas!!!


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

bright pink....maybe with the ribbing in dark gray--add a little bit of a "boyish" touch. I know lots of men wear pink shirts/ties--and I think they look rather handsome!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Take your grandsons to JoAnn's and have them select the colors they wish, then you don't have to worry about which colors to use.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Pink is okay and there are some very good suggestions to make it a boy's sweater. But the fact he prefers looking more like his sister than his brother may indicate his preferences. Respect him in his choices. I would google pink sweater or pink sweaters for boys and let him choose what he likes.


----------



## BubbeF (Jan 3, 2017)

Put a car or a train on it. They are gorgeous children.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

grammypeg said:


> Only real men can wear pink!


This topic came up in work once and as I was saying that very secure men can wear pink, our supervisor said it would show that the man was a sissy. This struck me as odd because I was around 60 at the time and the other woman was in her late 20's.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey, he's only four! If he likes pink, make him a pink sweater. He's too young to understand that pink is sometimes construed as girly by some people. If he's happy with it, so be it.


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

I remember when pink was popular in mens shirts and I bought my husband a deep pink shirt and tie to go with a grey sportcoat. We were going to a party and I layed it out for him and he complained about it. I told
him to wear it, it looks so sharp. Well he fussed and fussed but wore it. All the women at the party kept telling him how good he looked and wished their husbands would dress in colors. He never complained
about anything I bought him after that and due to me became a sharp dresser.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

make it, pink is the new black.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

You have been given some good choices....so I won't add to those, although I agree a pink camo is excellent, but there is nothing wrong with boys or men wearing pink. He is still a very little boy. My four year old grandson requested bread and butter pickle on toast recently, and hold the butter. lol


----------



## barjmeyer (Jan 10, 2013)

If your grandson wants a pink sweater, why not just knit him a pink sweater? Why water it down with other colors to disguise his desire for a pink sweater, or make excuses for it? He should be able to wear pink if he wants, just as his brother prefers aqua. My son wore pink as a young boy - he looked great in pink, he didn't have a problem with it, and neither did anyone else. His dad was a banker and wore pink shirts to work, so he had a good role model.


----------



## elly69 (May 3, 2013)

Sunshine908 said:


> I have twin grandsons that are 4 years old and Max asked for a pink sweater with car buttons and his brother Nate would like an Aqua one with buttons. Max has always liked pink; and having an older sister he would wear her outgrown shirts. Last year while visiting me in Florida he chose a pink tidyed shirt with a turtle and his brother chose an aqua one.
> 
> Would appreciate any suggestions on how I can full fill his wishes but making it look more boyish. And what yarn would you use. Since I have been taking care of my grandchildren full time for the last 7 years; I haven't done any major knitting except for the ruffle scarfs. I did do more for my granddaughter and than a few hats.
> 
> I was hoping to make these top down raglan sweaters while I am in Florida for 3 months than I will go back to RI to resume taking care of my grand kiddies.


why not pink? Matt the Aussie Master Chef judge wears a pink suit


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

My DH still chooses and wears pink shirts occasionally. Pink is OK for men/boys. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Nanamel14 said:


> I agree pink and grey work really well together.
> I also like pink with black ...


Also pink and burgundy... Or pink and green, my current favourite... :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful children, honor his request for a pink sweater, no need to attach any meaning to it. Whatever makes him happy!


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

Let him choose. If he wants a pale pink, make it that color. Let him make his own choice, without letting other people's social perceptions determine what he should like.

Now, having said that, if it's the gender identity of the color that bothers you, allow me to quote from my brother, a male from the deep southern U. S. "Men with extraordinary self-confidence can wear pink with ease."


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> My DH still chooses and wears pink shirts occasionally. Pink is OK for men/boys. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: 
When I was in high school, pastel shirts were all the rage. Many young men wore pink, without their masculinity being called into question.


----------



## JANEMLES (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi,

I have just seen your post... what lovely grandchildren! 

May I suggest maybe adding, say, a blue car or truck onto the pink top the wee boy wants? Or maybe a wee green car or something? Hope this helps...

Best wishes,

JANEMLES


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Sunshine908 said:


> I have twin grandsons that are 4 years old and Max asked for a pink sweater with car buttons and his brother Nate would like an Aqua one with buttons. Max has always liked pink; and having an older sister he would wear her outgrown shirts. Last year while visiting me in Florida he chose a pink tidyed shirt with a turtle and his brother chose an aqua one.
> 
> Would appreciate any suggestions on how I can full fill his wishes but making it look more boyish. And what yarn would you use. Since I have been taking care of my grandchildren full time for the last 7 years; I haven't done any major knitting except for the ruffle scarfs. I did do more for my granddaughter and than a few hats.
> 
> I was hoping to make these top down raglan sweaters while I am in Florida for 3 months than I will go back to RI to resume taking care of my grand kiddies.


Both my sons, 43 & 34, wear the most gorgeous pink shirts & complimentary pink ties, with their suits, sports jackets or just slacks. Different shades of pink, from pastels to bright. For a sweater for your GS, I would add buttons that are toy shaped like trains, cars, airplanes etc. or buttons that look 'masculine', no sparkles, crystals, etc. that more feminine buttons might have.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Real men wear pink. It is a stronger color than blue. Bright, warm pinks, like fushia and magenta convey self confidence.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

sanchezs said:


> Maybe make the ribbing and the button band in a gray. You could do two gray stripes around the sleeve like a varsity sweater. Gray and pink are a nice combination.


And maybe gray elbow patches


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I don't know who comes up with these fashion laws, but I personally don't think there's anything wrong with a boy liking pink. I know lots of gals who absolutely hate that color. If that's what he wants, I say go for it. If you make him feel like it's inappropriate I think he'll feel bad about himself.

Those are precious grandkids, by the way!


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

I like the variety of answers. all really good ones


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

gr8 said:


> Since your grandson wants car buttons, shop for the buttons first. Then when you have the buttons shop for the pink yarn that goes well with the car buttons. I find that matching yarn/fabric to buttons - especially unusual or colored buttons - is much easier than matching buttons to go with an already made garment. More than once over the years a little one has "found" buttons they love while we are at the store and then we make the rest of the outfit to go with them.


Great idea. I have had so much trouble finding buttons for something already made.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

ChristmasTree said:


> Great idea. I have had so much trouble finding buttons for something already made.


I found racing cars and trucks etc quite easily on eBay or if you prefer I think it was etsy


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

Does he like cars and trucks? I found this cute sweater on LoveKnitting. You could make the background in the color of his choice.

http://www.loveknitting.com/us/traffic-pullover-in-lion-brand-vannas-choice-l32280

There is also a matching blanket, scarf, and hat. They are all on this page (including the pullover) and all are free pattern downloads.

http://www.loveknitting.com/us/catalogsearch/result/?order=relevance&dir=desc&q=traffic


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

I would make exactly what he asked for pink with car buttons. That is a pretty specific request. Pick out a beautiful pink and have at it. He will be thrilled just as his brother will be thrilled with his aqua. Have fun pleasing your grand babies!


----------



## South Texas Linda (May 9, 2016)

I raised my grandson who is now in college. He's been into pink since little, and he still is. He loves the bold pinks as well as pastels, and those shades in addition to reds really do play down his olive skin tones. I just let him choose.


----------



## ruby-2 (Jan 12, 2017)

Yes I agree Go for the Brightest pink it looks great, within our 17 grandchildren { well 15 --2 more on the way very soon Feb and May}
we have twin grandsons age 18 and one of them just luvssss pink and bright colours which matches his beautiful character not bold just gentle and kind, 
love to see your finished sweater 

Love the photo 

Love this site already so many friendly people where have you all been all my life


----------



## Geraldine04 (May 15, 2015)

Pink is for everyone regardless of gender; my soninlaw has quite a number of shirts i.e. working in a bank, and 2 or 3 are a pale pink, never mind what people think about the colour pink wear it and be proud!!!! Geraldine in Coventry UK. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

This has probably been suggested already, but if you could knit in a car, Mickey Mouse, or whatever you want.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

From the Smithsonian Magazine April 2011 "A June 1918 article from the trade publication Earnshaw's Infants' Department said, “The generally accepted rule is pink for the boys, and blue for the girls. The reason is that pink, being a more decided and stronger color, is more suitable for the boy, while blue, which is more delicate and dainty, is prettier for the girl.” Other sources said blue was flattering for blonds, pink for brunettes; or blue was for blue-eyed babies, pink for brown-eyed babies, according to Paoletti.

In 1927, Time magazine printed a chart showing sex-appropriate colors for girls and boys according to leading U.S. stores. In Boston, Filene’s told parents to dress boys in pink. So did Best & Co. in New York City, Halle’s in Cleveland and Marshall Field in Chicago.

Today’s color dictate wasn’t established until the 1940s, as a result of Americans’ preferences as interpreted by manufacturers and retailers. “It could have gone the other way,” Paoletti says."

Let him wear pink if he likes!!!!!!!


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I, personally, would go with mauve and grey.


----------



## asilyad (Feb 16, 2014)

There was one family close by in the 1970's who had a little boy that insisted on playing house with the little girls, asked for baby dolls in toy stores, and stopped every new mother he saw and asked if he could kiss her baby. The parents were worried there was something really wrong with their son as he was acting so unlike any other boy in town. They took him to a psychologist. Five minutes later, he came out and said, "There's nothing at all wrong with your son. Did you ever ask him what he wanted to be when he grows up?" They shook their heads no. "He wants to be a daddy. Let him get all the practice he wants so he can be the best dad ever." 

Ask the four year old what he likes about the color pink and let him pick the shade and pattern. The cowboys and bikers in our area consistently show up at the local rodeos and other Tough Enough to Wear Pink rallies for breast cancer in several different shades of pink. No one can call them wimps.


----------



## Ruddersrun (Aug 6, 2013)

I would not make a pink sweater for a boy. How about red?


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

I would make it and use pink as one of the colors, with blue , green etc.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Let him have the color he likes--then go to the men's department in any store--pink is very apparent in shirts, ties and yes, cardis and pullovers.


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

At the turn of the 20th century, pink was considered a boys' color as it was too bright and aggressive for girls. Funny how times change! Let him wear pink and be proud of it!


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

I have had a request for a grey Fish and Chips top for a baby girl, so I don't think pink for a boy any different. I congratulate him for 'sticking to his fashion likes'!


----------



## CuriouslyCrocheted (Dec 28, 2016)

To the GM whose GD was confused for a boy...speaking from experience, as I had 70's bowl cut hairdo and I was a full blown tomboy growing up--I'd say until around 14 yrs old; however it was never a conscious decision or change, my interests just gradually changed *shrugs*..

--ANYHOW, I often was confused for a boy growing up, and while a girl, I wasn't necessarily always 'girlie' preferring clothes I could move around in, play, get dirty in and in the dirt with... But, when people would call me a boy, I took no offense, because as a kid and a girl, honestly, I just thought that person had to be stupid or something *laughs* it never occurred to me that I might actually "look" like a boy!..*laughs*..*shrugs* {perspective!}

Anyhow, just want to reassure you (& also maybe her, by way of you telling her one day), that issue all stopped right about puberty!!..*laughs* after that, even though I played full contact tackle football with the neighbor boys for a few more years --until around high school), climbed trees, arm wrestled, and did all the wonderful rambunctious outdoor adventures right along side the boys...Nope, having anyone confuse me for a boy was never again an issue!..*winks*..*smiles*...

Just sharing a little personal perspective on that side topic..in hopes it reassures you or her or someone on hear who may need to hear it..

Btw, to the original poster, I can't wait to see your sweater! I ran across another design online the other day & thought of you & this post.. The sweater was a boy's and it was black & orange, and it had a sort of wave where the two colors met, and the wave was horizontally across the chest (so the chest was divided into the two colors), and then again down the arms, I suppose where the back met the front of the opposite color..I wish I had screen captured it (it was on a Russian Site), and it was pretty cool & perfect way for the pink and grey or pink and black to come together and yet be very rakishly boysih..it was Sci-Fi neat looking, yet such a simple design!..(and if I finf the pic I'll come back & edit my post, but I haven't been online much), any how...

WOULD LOVE TO HEAR AN UPDATE & What You decided, if Y'all went yarn shopping, etc! I hope Y'all had a Great Holiday & You're having a Wonderful New Year!!..*smiles*


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

My pre-teen son and his friends wear lots of bright colors: Neon pink, neon green, neon yellow, electric blue to name a few. They also wear matching socks, lacrosse shorts, hats. The sky is the limit. If you think about it, when else but in childhood can you go crazy with color and no one thinks twice about it? 

Let him enjoy the pink if that's his color. It's a passing fancy and he will come up with something else in a few months.


----------

